# Go Fever!!!!!



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm not planning on watching any of the remaining games because I'm not really into woman's basketball, but I hope with all my heart that they win the finals, Indiana needs, and deserves a championship, and if the Pacers can't do it, then we might as well all root for the Fever to bring us that trophy...Anyone here watching the games?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I haven't been watching, but for WNBA standards, it seems that Game 1 and Game 3 were really exciting.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Who are they playing?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I don't know anything about the WNBA, but Indiana needs some success in basketball, and it's not coming from men's collegiate or professional, so the WNBA is about all we have.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Who are they playing?


Phoenix Mercury.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Indiana lost in 5 games. It's disappointing but then again, it's just the ****ing WNBA.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bummer....... I guess.


----------

